# Doughball???



## fredg53

Ok I have been playing with some recipies but cant quite get the right consistency. Any tips put there? I dont need anybodys secrets but just some advice on getting something that stays on well
Thanks for any help


----------



## samfishdyt

I take white bread, (the cheaper the better) and take all of the crust off. The I tear it into fourths, or smaller depending on the size you're fishing for. Form the peices of bread into compact little bread balls. I then put them in a gallon ziplock, and add something to make them yummy. I like garlic powder, salt, koolaide, onion powder, chilli powder, whatever. I tend to use garlic poweder, and salt the most. I mean be generous when you pour it in the bag. Shake it up, and the seasoning will form to the bread balls. I usually make them a day in advance so all of the seasoning will form well with the bread, but if you're pressed for time give it at least 15 min. Make sure that you take all of the air out of the bag when you seal it to ensure that your doughballs stay fresh and don't stale. Beware if you use the right amount of garlic then you want to quad bag your bait, and maybe put it in something sealed like a cooler. Or deal with a car that smells of garlic.


----------



## samfishdyt

PS they even work for catfish.


----------



## fredg53

Thanks sam makin em in a few minutes 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyMac

To be honest, my most effective dough ball (I've tried alot) is just a box of wheaties. Take a box with You fishing, grab a handful of wheaties, hold your hand under water for about 5-8 seconds, then mash it into a ball. Stays on very well and You don't have to package it up or anything, just make it right on the spot.


----------



## TimJC

I haven't used doughballs in years, but the recipe that got me interested carp fishing, more than ten years ago was something I found on the internet called carp delight. I can't find the recipe, so here is what little I can recall from memory.

Ingredients:
- 1/2c cornmeal
- 1/2c flour
- 1/3c unsweetened pineapple juice
- 1/3c canned yams/sweet potatoes
- other ingredients I cannot recall

Preparation:
Mix cornmeal and flour with just enough water to bind it together. Take this doughball, put it in a sock, or cheese cloth, to hold it together and boil for 20 minutes. Let doughball cool until it can be handled. Put doughball in food processor, or blender, add pineapple juice, yams, other ingredients, and blend until smooth. Put finished dough into a ziplock bag and store in refrigerator until use.

I used to mold this around a single 2/0 hook that had a spring on the shank to retain the doughball. My friends and I managed a lot of carp up to 14lb at Caesar Creek, and we thought that was huge.

Since that time I have moved onto fishing for carp almost exclusively, and i have moved onto Euro style gear as well. I use hair rigged baits (sweetcorn, boiled field corn, boilies, artificial 'plastic' sweetcorn, etc) and a bolt rig for convenience and effectiveness. Fishing with this style has allowed me to catch a lot more, and larger fish. It isn't for everyone, and can get real expensive if you invest in all the gear that makes even more convenient, but I would have stopped fishing for carp a long time ago if I continued using doughballs.

With the hair rig the hook is fully exposed, and when combined with a 1+ ounce lead, the fish will hook itself. As the carp tries spit the bait, the hook pricks the lip, which causes the fish to bolt, hence the name, and the resistance of the lead sets the hook.

With this setup it is important to have a reel setup so that the fish can run with the bait. Otherwise, you might end up losing a rod. This can be accomplished a few ways. Baitcasters with clickers, or spinning reels with baitrunner, the Euro standard, are built for this. However, you can use a standard spinning reel if you loosen the drag all the way.

Now all you have to do is wait for the run, which is relaxing, since you dont have to watch for line movement. When the carp takes the bait, the line will start peeling off the reel and the drag clicker will be singing. This sound gets the adrenaline pumping and all you to do is tighten the drag (to tight and the hook will pull from the carp's soft lips), lift the rod tip (no need for a jerky hookset), and the fight is on.


----------



## SeanStone

We use doughballs all of the time for carp. We have used wheaties and vanilla, Oats and vanilla, oats and corn juice (from the can), and bread balls. The most productive of these bieng oatballs with vanilla. Simply add oats, vanilla extract and water in a bowl until you can form balls. The best advice I can give you is to practice making the balls over and over. It took me a while to get the consistancy down with the oatball. Sometimes you need more water, other times you'll have too much. After plenty of practice you'll know when you have the right consistancy.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Here's a simple mix that has produced great & has great consistancy -

*Bran flakes & Corn flakes*
Run half of each box through the blinder in equil parts to a powder fine grit - grind the remander of both to a more course texture -Wet with water, juice or other flavored liquids just enough to roll into balls. This sticks like glue & can be doctored up with any other small particles you like.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Fredg53..I don't think there should be a secret recipe..My grandfather made a dough ball, if I remember it right he made it with corn meal , flour , and flavored it with vanilla, . He would put his corn meal , flour and vanilla in a bowl mix it togather , then put it on a piece of cheese cloth,closed the cheese cloth into a ball and tied it shut with a piece of string. , put it in a pot of boiling water , take it out and let it drip dry.., What the amount of each was went to his grave with him..Sorry he never taught me how to make it..I do know I wanted to eat it and not feed it to the fish it smelt soo good..I hope some oldtimer on here can tell you how to make them...JIM....CL....


----------



## CatchNrelease

I use cornmeal, vanilla and sugar. Mix it all together add water microwave untill you have a good consistency.


----------



## sherman51

i use to try everything, jello and sugarpops with vanilla always worked good for me. i would mix it all up then add just enough hot water to make it sticky, then just let it set up for awhile. but i guess at one time or other i,ve tried everything in the kitchen. i would just mix something up and go try it. i dont think i tried anything that didnt catch a few fish. and some of the stuff i used worked good for cats to. but i cant remember what i had in those now.
sherman


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I like making a wheaties doughball and then after thats done mix in some raw hamburger into the doughball. You catch carp great and some bonus channel cats


----------

